# Re: June Box Challenge ( discussion thread )



## Blister (31 May 2011)

Post comment on this thread please :mrgreen:


----------



## Blister (31 May 2011)

Entrants list

.
babylon355
Blister ( Ready ) 
Bodrighy
callumlovatt  ( Ready ) 
cambournepete
chill
Chris357
Chrisp
clk230
como ( Ready ) 
Daven
dennisk ( Ready )
DougieH ( Ready ) 
duncanh 
Dust Busker
Elaine ( Withdrawn ) 
gus3049 ( Ready ) 
Haldane ( Ready ) 
Hudson Carpentry ( Ready ) 
johnny.t. ( Ready ) 
Jonzjob ( Ready ) 
Jumps  ( Ready ) 
Leo ( Ready ) 
liamscanlan
loz ( Ready )
maltrout512
matmac
Melinda_dd  ( Ready ) 
miles_hot 
monkeybiter ( Ready ) 
myturn 
nev ( Ready ) 
not_simple_si
Oakbear
OldWood
Paul.J ( Ready ) 
philb88
Pvt_Ryan 
RATWOOD  ( Ready ) 
RO
Silverbirch  ( Ready )
skeetoids
spasm ( Ready ) 
steve66
SVB
tekno.mage ( Ready ) 
tinytim1458
T Walton ( Ready ) 
TheTiddles
tpot ( Ready ) 
whacky
Wood spoiler ( Ready )


----------



## myturn (31 May 2011)

Regarding "lid should stay on when the box is turned upside down".

Some boxes are more suited to a sit-on lid rather than push-on. For example a box with a fine finial for lifting the lid would not feel right if the lid could not be just lifted off by the finial. 

A well-fitting lid does not necessarily have to require two hands to remove it, I prefer a lid to be a snug fit but not so snug that it won't just lift off without having to hold the box with the other hand.


----------



## loz (31 May 2011)

I concur with Mick,

I think that requirement should be removed if possible. and saved for the kitchen containers competition later in the year.

Regs
Loz


----------



## Blister (31 May 2011)

myturn":g686i95w said:


> Regarding "lid should stay on when the box is turned upside down".
> 
> Some boxes are more suited to a sit-on lid rather than push-on. For example a box with a fine finial for lifting the lid would not feel right if the lid could not be just lifted off by the finial.
> 
> A well-fitting lid does not necessarily have to require two hands to remove it, I prefer a lid to be a snug fit but not so snug that it won't just lift off without having to hold the box with the other hand.




The requirements for this challenge is for the lid to stay on when inverted , You can make all your others fit how you require :wink:


----------



## myturn (31 May 2011)

Blister":1j7y5qvo said:


> The requirements for this challenge is for the lid to stay on when inverted , You can make all your others fit how you require :wink:


Thank-you for listening, I'll just stick mine on with some blue-tack then :lol:


----------



## Blister (31 May 2011)

myturn":2kmihop9 said:


> Blister":2kmihop9 said:
> 
> 
> > The requirements for this challenge is for the lid to stay on when inverted , You can make all your others fit how you require :wink:
> ...




Mick

I did listen and thought :-k :-k 

But decided , its easy to make a lid that's loose , you know the scenario , almost , almost , then the fatal O dear cut :evil: and a loose lid 

More skill required for a interference / snug fit :wink:


----------



## myturn (31 May 2011)

Blister":3ip4bbmx said:


> Mick
> 
> I did listen and thought :-k :-k
> 
> ...


I understand what you are saying and the reasons and agree with you, making it too loose is worse than too tight. 
If it's too tight you can always make it looser but once too loose there's nothing you can do to stop it flapping about. But _just right_ is very satisfying when it just slips on and off nicely. :mrgreen:


----------



## duncanh (31 May 2011)

Blister":2y02h0d2 said:


> myturn":2y02h0d2 said:
> 
> 
> > Blister":2y02h0d2 said:
> ...



But is there any way that you'll be able to tell from the photos that a lid is a good fit or not? You'll be relying on people's honesty.
Not that I mind either way.

It should be fun challenge - I don't make many boxes but I have some special wood stored away for just such a project ...


----------



## monkeybiter (31 May 2011)

I thought I might photograph mine held upside down next to a glass of water.


----------



## Elaine (31 May 2011)

I am out of the challenge until September.


----------



## Blister (31 May 2011)

Elaine":tjkpembh said:


> I am out of the challenge until September.




OK thanks 

See you soon with the new elbow :wink:


----------



## CHJ (31 May 2011)

Elaine":uozjicks said:


> I am out of the challenge until September.



Had that new hinge fitted yet?


----------



## Wood spoiler (31 May 2011)

I note there is no dimension restriction.

I take it that means Gordon is allowed to introduce his lidded bowl, er I mean ashes urn, ummm biscuit barrel, ah box, yes that's it BOX.

Probably sold it now - can he enter a box bottom (bowl).

I thought I would ask on his behalf as he reckons I'm full of. .........

Pedantry! At least that's what I thought he said, but I've never liked children!


----------



## DOOGYREV (31 May 2011)

Blister":qjb8aauy said:


> June Box Challenge ( Rules and Requirements )
> 
> The Monthly challenge for June is to produce a BOX
> 
> ...


 
I apologize in advance for asking a stupid question, as I know we are in the Wood Turning - Lathes section of the forum, and the mention to 'Turning boxes can be a source of considerable satisfaction ' in the Rules, however it also just says to produce a BOX, Any wood type, Any design. 

So Does the Box have to be turned ?


----------



## Blister (31 May 2011)

DOOGYREV":1jdqbjev said:


> Blister":1jdqbjev said:
> 
> 
> > June Box Challenge ( Rules and Requirements )
> ...



Yes it has to be turned :wink: 


like this 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUpFcl2Nb_E


----------



## Melinda_dd (31 May 2011)

Mr Blister sir... So if it's already been asked... On my phone and it's not the best for internet surfing/reading all threads.

is different woods allowed... Eg top bottom finial... ?not segmented with lots


----------



## tekno.mage (31 May 2011)

Is it too late for a new entrant? I'd quite like to enter this challenge.


----------



## T. Walton (31 May 2011)

Can anyone enter?


----------



## DOOGYREV (31 May 2011)

Blister":2x4axx6v said:


> DOOGYREV":2x4axx6v said:
> 
> 
> > Blister":2x4axx6v said:
> ...


 
Dagnammit!, Very Impressive, I will have to get a Lathe and start practicing. 
In the mean time do you know if there any similar monthly wood related challenges for me to get my teeth into that are not exclusive to Turners?


----------



## Blister (1 Jun 2011)

Melinda_dd":xwpm3l2y said:


> Mr Blister sir... So if it's already been asked... On my phone and it's not the best for internet surfing/reading all threads.
> 
> is different woods allowed... Eg top bottom finial... ?not segmented with lots



Hi ,

Up to 3 different wood types will be allowed , but not multiple segmented work


----------



## Blister (1 Jun 2011)

tekno.mage":3rqjq1ck said:


> Is it too late for a new entrant? I'd quite like to enter this challenge.



Hi Kym 

I have no objection to you joining in , but Had better ask the entrants who started from January . Just to be politically correct 

Don't want to upset anyone :mrgreen: 

I will put up a poll and ask 

will let you know in 24 hours 

Allen


----------



## Blister (1 Jun 2011)

T. Walton":362yrcle said:


> Can anyone enter?



Hi T Walton

I have no objection to you joining in , but Had better ask the entrants who started from January . Just to be politically correct

Don't want to upset anyone :mrgreen:

I will put up a poll and ask

will let you know in 24 hours

Allen


----------



## Blister (1 Jun 2011)

Dagnammit!, Very Impressive, I will have to get a Lathe and start practicing. 
In the mean time do you know if there any similar monthly wood related challenges for me to get my teeth into that are not exclusive to Turners?[/quote]

Hello

Sorry cant help with woodworking challenges ,I am unaware of any 

Hope you get a lathe sorted soon :wink:


----------



## Wood spoiler (1 Jun 2011)

I am but one of the many, but for what it's worth, I would welcome new entrants.

I love seeing our monthly photo fest and more the merrier. What I get from the challenge is the personal challenge which makes me try different things and then seeing the breadth of interpretations great for ideas and pure enjoyment of seeing lots of new work.


----------



## monkeybiter (1 Jun 2011)

Wood spoiler":23kvztxz said:


> I am but one of the many, but for what it's worth, I would welcome new entrants.
> 
> I love seeing our monthly photo fest and more the merrier. What I get from the challenge is the personal challenge which makes me try different things and then seeing the breadth of interpretations great for ideas and pure enjoyment of seeing lots of new work.



Ditto; the more the merrier.


----------



## Jonzjob (1 Jun 2011)

No objections to new entries here either.. ccasion5: ccasion5:


----------



## gus3049 (1 Jun 2011)

Wood spoiler":343jzdjr said:


> I note there is no dimension restriction.
> 
> I take it that means Gordon is allowed to introduce his lidded bowl, er I mean ashes urn, ummm biscuit barrel, ah box, yes that's it BOX.
> 
> ...



Thank you for that Colin,

It may be gorn tomorrow, it goes up for sale at a ........flower festival!! I'm sure there is a connection somewhere. Anyway, all the rich gits will be there so its going up for loadsa money and we will see. I suspect that I won't be allowed to enter it now its been seen anyway.

But I have a cunning plan....a special box for Jonzjob  - he'll LURVE it


----------



## Wood spoiler (1 Jun 2011)

gus3049":7v3q2r6n said:


> But I have a cunning plan....a special box for Jonzjob  - he'll LURVE it



In full on Telly tubby mode - O ohhhhh!

What is the world record for a finial?


----------



## gus3049 (1 Jun 2011)

Wood spoiler":21q4k9b5 said:


> gus3049":21q4k9b5 said:
> 
> 
> > But I have a cunning plan....a special box for Jonzjob  - he'll LURVE it
> ...



I'm going for the French one first.


----------



## Jonzjob (1 Jun 2011)

It'll probably be soooo big that it starts from the bottom of his heart! Or is that the heart of his ummmm, don't go there John


----------



## Wood spoiler (1 Jun 2011)

When you started on sharpened wood and hearts I thought you were going for a vampire moment!

Now there's a thought .... No a finial, a finial , a finial

That's better


----------



## Blister (2 Jun 2011)

tekno.mage":55s50nhy said:


> Is it too late for a new entrant? I'd quite like to enter this challenge.




OK Kym

You are in the challenge 

Please read the requirements , any problems please PM me :wink:


----------



## Blister (2 Jun 2011)

T. Walton":1ojzfmzc said:


> Can anyone enter?


OK T Walton 

You are in the challenge 

Please read the requirements , any problems please PM me :wink:


----------



## tekno.mage (2 Jun 2011)

Blister":3orb2rpf said:


> OK Kym
> 
> You are in the challenge
> 
> Please read the requirements , any problems please PM me :wink:



Cheers - now to make the box


----------



## gus3049 (2 Jun 2011)

Jonzjob":1pmy3jak said:


> It'll probably be soooo big that it starts from the bottom of his heart! Or is that the heart of his ummmm, don't go there John


Are you talking about my finial? I don't remember sharing any quality time with you


----------



## T. Walton (3 Jun 2011)

Blister":3jny98m6 said:


> T. Walton":3jny98m6 said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone enter?
> ...



Thank you. I have a nice piece of wood that I’ve been looking at for some time thinking that would make a nice box, now’s the time to get in the shed and make it.


----------



## tpot (3 Jun 2011)

Hi guys

Can I join in?

Just started turning (3 bowls so far) and taking part in the challenges will be a good exercise and force me to have a go at stuff I may not have considered.

Thanks

Andy


----------



## Blister (3 Jun 2011)

tpot":2v0mz720 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Can I join in?
> 
> ...




OK Andy 

I have added you to the entry list :wink: 

Please see the rules and requirements page , any problems just SHOUT :wink:


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (3 Jun 2011)

I have no objections to new entrants!

Welcome to all!


----------



## gus3049 (3 Jun 2011)

My box is ready Mr Blister 8)


----------



## Blister (3 Jun 2011)

gus3049":29zsr955 said:


> My box is ready Mr Blister 8)



:shock: 

What , Already :wink:


----------



## gus3049 (3 Jun 2011)

Blister":3vvaoy47 said:


> gus3049":3vvaoy47 said:
> 
> 
> > My box is ready Mr Blister 8)
> ...



Fraid so!!! 

Busy month ahead so I thought I'd get it done early


----------



## Melinda_dd (4 Jun 2011)

Gutted, I was gonna play today really thought I might be the first!


----------



## gus3049 (4 Jun 2011)

Melinda_dd":1svxuzxp said:


> Gutted, I was gonna play today really thought I might be the first!



Ah well, you see we have an extra hour here - makes all the difference


----------



## Melinda_dd (4 Jun 2011)

I reckon!!! .... went and got some wood today... not sure if any of it will end up as my box... but I had fun looking and buying none the less.

I am slightly worried tho my better half is showing signs of wanting to play on the lathe.... and choosing wood to use!!!
Could have a fight on my hands soon!


----------



## gus3049 (5 Jun 2011)

Melinda_dd":1ndmkjk5 said:


> I reckon!!! .... went and got some wood today... not sure if any of it will end up as my box... but I had fun looking and buying none the less.
> 
> I am slightly worried tho my better half is showing signs of wanting to play on the lathe.... and choosing wood to use!!!
> Could have a fight on my hands soon!



Tell him to get his own. Alternatively, as space is tight you could mount wood both sides of the headstock and do it in stereo. Thats togetherness.

My wife and I both work at home but she spends all her time out in the nursery, babying her plants through this drought and I, of course, spend all mine building up the kindling boxes in preparation for next winter. We came to France in order to spend more time together!! The best laid plans etc.......


----------



## jumps (5 Jun 2011)

box done - photo's wip......


----------



## Blister (5 Jun 2011)

jumps":19l6mta1 said:


> box done - photo's wip......



OK Thanks


----------



## Wood spoiler (7 Jun 2011)

Hi Blister

I have a box - and I'm not into playing cricket!


----------



## Blister (7 Jun 2011)

Wood spoiler":30ss94kj said:


> Hi Blister
> 
> I have a box - and I'm not into playing cricket!




Noted thanks


----------



## tekno.mage (7 Jun 2011)

Hi Blister,

I've made several boxes.... Only problem now is to choose which one to enter - and take the pics of course.


----------



## Blister (8 Jun 2011)

tekno.mage":2a7fzkk6 said:


> Hi Blister,
> 
> I've made several boxes.... Only problem now is to choose which one to enter - and take the pics of course.




Noted thanks


----------



## loz (8 Jun 2011)

Done - Early this month !


----------



## Blister (8 Jun 2011)

loz":2gogouj7 said:


> Done - Early this month !



Noted Thanks


----------



## Blister (15 Jun 2011)

10 Days to Deadline


----------



## T. Walton (17 Jun 2011)

Box and pics all done


----------



## Blister (17 Jun 2011)

T. Walton":1g93zipk said:


> Box and pics all done



Noted thanks


----------



## Wood spoiler (18 Jun 2011)

lid on my box has split. CA shows up so back to the drawing board .....
Bl**dy walnut

:lol: new lid made ....

 went to photograph it before this one could split

 now my battery is flat!

:lol: at least my nose is on the right way so I won't drown in the rain!!!

Don't you just love it when a plan comes together
:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (19 Jun 2011)

My box is done. Quite proud really, first box and first fitted lid and perfect 1st time.


----------



## Blister (19 Jun 2011)

Hudson Carpentry":xi5t7vyf said:


> My box is done. Quite proud really, first box and first fitted lid and perfect 1st time.




Maybe its a winner then :wink: 

Noted thanks


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (19 Jun 2011)

Blister":1wwcxx2e said:


> Maybe its a winner then :wink:



Whos the judge and how much was the latest bribe bid :lol: 

It would be nice but im not crossing my fingers, I will however take one or maybe a few to the craft fair on Friday.


----------



## nev (19 Jun 2011)

my box is ready mr blister sir  
nev


----------



## Blister (19 Jun 2011)

nev":2xd4a2v6 said:


> my box is ready mr blister sir
> nev




OK Nev

Cheers


----------



## RATWOOD (19 Jun 2011)

My box done mr blister 
got to photograph it


----------



## Blister (19 Jun 2011)

RATWOOD":201qjglq said:


> My box done mr blister
> got to photograph it



Noted Chris


----------



## Melinda_dd (19 Jun 2011)

Mr Blister sir, my box is ready..... was planning on doing a couple, but due to a back condition flare up, only done the 1  
Lucky I've managed that really!!!


----------



## Blister (19 Jun 2011)

Melinda_dd":2zotgqeb said:


> Mr Blister sir, my box is ready..... was planning on doing a couple, but due to a back condition flare up, only done the 1
> Lucky I've managed that really!!!



OK Thanks 

Hope the back improves soon


----------



## gus3049 (20 Jun 2011)

Melinda_dd":c6nag1ll said:


> Mr Blister sir, my box is ready..... was planning on doing a couple, but due to a back condition flare up, only done the 1
> Lucky I've managed that really!!!




Commiserations

Do all turners have bad backs?

Do they get bad backs from turning or turn because they have bad backs I wonder?


----------



## Jonzjob (20 Jun 2011)

Gordon said "Do they get bad backs from turning or turn because they have bad backs I wonder?"

The answer is yes :mrgreen: 

You have my symphathy Melinda. I have one of those too. In fact that was the lead in for me starting to turn. Not a good reason, but not a bad result me-thinks :mrgreen: 

Good luck


----------



## jumps (20 Jun 2011)

Jonzjob":yn4nh199 said:


> Gordon said "Do they get bad backs from turning or turn because they have bad backs I wonder?"
> 
> The answer is yes :mrgreen:
> 
> ...



indeed

always thought there was a very natural time line between rugby prop/beer drinker ----> woodturner/wine drinker via osteopath/chiropractor/surgery etc.


----------



## Melinda_dd (20 Jun 2011)

Hi all, thanks for the best wishes.

I was born with a hole in my spine, which thankfully only troubles me every now and again, but when it does.... it does!
It could have been a whole lot worse.

So for me... I turn because I have a bad back... it keeps my money away from go-carts and mini moto's which no doubt would do much more damage!


----------



## gus3049 (21 Jun 2011)

> it keeps my money away from go-carts and mini moto's which no doubt would do much more damage!



A very good point indeed. A while ago, I won a day at Jonathan Palmer's racing car centre and had a great day driving all sorts of fast cars (not that fast obviously, they wouldn't let us loose on REALLY quick stuff). I was so impressed with myself that I decided to enter a go-kart race and assumed that, even in my fifties, I was the next Ayrton Senna. 8) 

Sadly, my ambition was slightly more developed than my driving skills. There was one corner that I was told could not be taken flat out. I edged closer and closer each lap. "Hah" I said, "I reckon I could" :shock: 

Hospital - three broken ribs / extensive bruising - nurses laughing at a silly old git - didn't do it again


----------



## Jonzjob (21 Jun 2011)

Mister Blister, mine's ready now...

Wots this about finials?

I rest my case about the sanity of Gordon :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Blister (21 Jun 2011)

Jonzjob":1satohm6 said:


> Mister Blister, mine's ready now...
> 
> Wots this about finials?
> 
> I rest my case about the sanity of Gordon :twisted: :twisted:



Thanks John


----------



## gus3049 (21 Jun 2011)

Jonzjob":2vmto3jl said:


> Wots this about finials?
> 
> I rest my case about the sanity of Gordon :twisted: :twisted:



Finial, who mentioned finials??

Well Ok, I suppose the subject might have come up occasionally. You never know......................


----------



## Paul.J (21 Jun 2011)

One box finished Alan


----------



## Blister (21 Jun 2011)

Paul.J":1x6cjz12 said:


> One box finished Alan



Thanks Paul


----------



## Leo (23 Jun 2011)

OMG. I forget !!! (hammer) 

I must try to find some wood tomorrow...... #-o 

Leo


----------



## dennisk (23 Jun 2011)

My box is done.


----------



## Blister (23 Jun 2011)

dennisk":28gt4me6 said:


> My box is done.




OK Thanks


----------



## duncanh (23 Jun 2011)

My box is ready


----------



## Blister (23 Jun 2011)

duncanh":2ogj4qda said:


> My box is ready




Thank You


----------



## Silverbirch (23 Jun 2011)

Hi Blister,

My box is done.

Ian


----------



## Blister (23 Jun 2011)

Silverbirch":3cdxae2m said:


> Hi Blister,
> 
> My box is done.
> 
> Ian



OK Thanks


----------



## tpot (24 Jun 2011)

Mine is done - first box, wont win any prizes but I am quite pleased with it :wink:


----------



## Blister (24 Jun 2011)

tpot":8dmz0mqx said:


> Mine is done - first box, wont win any prizes but I am quite pleased with it :wink:




OK Thanks


----------



## monkeybiter (24 Jun 2011)

Done Alan.


----------



## Blister (24 Jun 2011)

monkeybiter":2yb6jlxf said:


> Done Alan.



OK Mike


----------



## Haldane (24 Jun 2011)

Finished


----------



## spasm (24 Jun 2011)

All done.

spasm


----------



## Leo (24 Jun 2011)

Mine's dunned too :mrgreen:


----------



## Blister (24 Jun 2011)

Haldane":1mduy0e1 said:


> Finished




Note Thanks


----------



## Blister (25 Jun 2011)

Ends tonight , 7 hours remaining


----------



## callumlovatt (25 Jun 2011)

Mine is done.
Thanks


----------



## Blister (25 Jun 2011)

callumlovatt":1e9us24q said:


> Mine is done.
> Thanks




Thanks


----------



## como (25 Jun 2011)

Mine is done.


----------



## johnny.t. (25 Jun 2011)

Mines ready.


----------



## Melinda_dd (25 Jun 2011)

seems lots this month, is there a high amount compared to other months?


----------



## Blister (25 Jun 2011)

como":3cmf4y3b said:


> Mine is done.



OK Thanks


----------



## Blister (25 Jun 2011)

johnny.t.":2b9ukxic said:


> Mines ready.



Noted thanks


----------



## Blister (25 Jun 2011)

Melinda_dd":2dco3sdu said:


> seems lots this month, is there a high amount compared to other months?




perhaps its BOX ing day :mrgreen:


----------

